# [RC] - Problemi con authdaemond [RISOLTO]

## berus

Ciao, ho qualche problemino con il demone authdaemond.

Ad ogni boot, ogni emerge ed ogni rc-update mi compare questo avvertimento

```
*  Cannot add provide 'authdaemond', as a service with the same name exists!
```

 

```
root@steanet sysadm # rc-update show

             apache2 |      default                  

         authdaemond |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clamd |      default                  

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

     courier-authlib |                               

       courier-imapd |                               

   courier-imapd-ssl |      default                  

       courier-pop3d |                               

   courier-pop3d-ssl |      default                  

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

               dcron |      default                  

          domainname |                               

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

           fetchmail |      default                  

            gkrellmd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             portmap |                               

             postfix |                               

             pwcheck |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |      default                  

           saslauthd |                               

              serial | boot                          

               spamd |      default                  

              splash |      default                  

               squid |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

              svscan |                               

            sysklogd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |                               

              xinetd |      default                  

              xprint |              
```

 Come posso risolvere il problema? Ho notato che allo shutdown della macchina ricevo un altro errore che dice di non poter "killare" authdaemond.mysql perchè non attivo..Last edited by berus on Fri Apr 22, 2005 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Ciao, ho qualche problemino con il demone authdaemond.
> 
> Ad ogni boot, ogni emerge ed ogni rc-update mi compare questo avvertimento
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non mi é chiaro se il servizio viene avviato o meno, e nel caso da chi.

in ogni caso hai provato a rimuoverlo?

----------

## berus

Adesso come adesso il servizio non viene avviato da nessuno. L'ho rimosso dall'rc con 

```
rc-update del authdaemond
```

 e riavviando subito dopo 

```
*  Caching service dependencies...
```

 ricompare l'avviso.

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

>  ricompare l'avviso.

 

Se ricompare forse é nelle dipendenze di qualcun'altro... prova ad andare nella directory dei runlevel e a lavorare di grep...

----------

## berus

```
root@steanet runlevels # grep authdaemond */*

default/courier-imapd-ssl:      need net authdaemond

default/courier-pop3d-ssl:      need net authdaemond
```

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@steanet runlevels # grep authdaemond */*
> 
> ...

 

Hai trovato chi vuole il servizio. Adesso devi scoprire come mai curier lo richiede anche se non presente.

----------

## berus

Ok, ma perchè se carico il demone al runlevel default l'errore è lo stesso? Perchè mi compare ogni emerge o rc-update che faccio?

----------

## AlterX

Ciao... :Crying or Very sad: 

Anche io ho lo stesso problema, ormai da molto tempo!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho sempre usato il server di posta, e mai ho avuto questo problema; poi

ho aggiornato le versioni courier, ed è comparso anche a me!

Mi da l'avviso all'avvio del sistema e quando uso rc-update, mi informa sempre

di questo servizio, però tutto mi funziona bene!!

Mah...se riuscite a farmelo togliere ne sarei grato  :Laughing: 

----------

## berus

Io il server di posta lo stavo configurando.. poi è passato qualche tempo ed ho abbandonato la cosa.. poi ho aggiornato il sistema.. e mi sono accorto del problema.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Suppongo che sia qualcosa di relativo a:

```
net-libs/courier-authlib-0.55
```

berus e AlterX, avete quel pacchetto installato? Cosa contiene? (se non contiene troppi file postate il contenuto...)

----------

## berus

```
*  net-libs/courier-authlib

      Latest version available: 0.55

      Latest version installed: 0.55

      Size of downloaded files: 1,925 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.courier-mta.org/

      Description: courier authentication library

      License:     GPL-2
```

Già.. cosa vuol dire "posta il contenuto"  :Embarassed:  ? Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Già.. cosa vuol dire "posta il contenuto"  ? Grazie.

 

Fai prima:

```
qpkg -l courier-authlib | wc -l 
```

se il risultato é minore di 42 allora posta il risultato di:

```
qpkg -l courier-authlib
```

----------

## berus

Ecco perchè non so come fare.. 

```
bash: qpkg: command not found
```

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

in corso..

----------

## berus

```
root@steanet sysadm # qpkg -l courier-authlib | wc -l

123

```

 ne posto solo un pezzo  :Cool:   :Laughing:  ? 

Allego un file di testo.

----------

## berus

 *Quote:*   

> qpkg -l courier-authlib

  mi dice tutto questo.

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   qpkg -l courier-authlib  mi dice tutto questo.

 

Io mi concentrerei su:

```
/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

...

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib

...

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/NEWS.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/README.authdebug.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/INSTALL.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/README_authlib.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/README.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/html/README.authmysql.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.55/INSTALL.gz
```

Ovvero cercare di configurarlo correttamente e/o eliminarlo.

HIMO il punto di partenza obbligato é:

```
/etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart
```

----------

## berus

Come dicevo, il servizio è già down. E non l'ho modificato adesso.

```
    courier-authlib |                               

       courier-imapd |                               

   courier-imapd-ssl |      default                  

       courier-pop3d |                               

   courier-pop3d-ssl |      default
```

Riavviando succede la stessa cosa.

----------

## berus

Qualche fesserie l'ho detta.. 

```
root@steanet sysadm # /etc/init.d/authdaemond restart

 * Stopping courier-imapd over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping courier-pop3d over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping authdaemond.mysql...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 10110: No such process                                           [ !! ]

 * Starting courier-imapd over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting courier-pop3d over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

root@steanet sysadm # /etc/init.d/authdaemond stop   

 * Stopping courier-imapd over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping courier-pop3d over SSL...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping authdaemond.mysql...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 10110: No such process                                           [ !! ]
```

```
root     10110     1  0 14:43 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger -pid=/var/run/authdaemon.pid -start /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
```

```
root@steanet sysadm # /etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart

 * Stopping courier-authlib: authdaemond...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 10110: No such process                                           [ !! ]
```

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

>  * Stopping authdaemond.mysql...
> 
> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 10110: No such process                                           [ !! ]

 

Direi che per qualche motivo quel authdaemond.mysql viene avviato ma muore da li a poco.

Cerca un poco in quei /etc/../authdaemonrc e README.authmysql.html se trovi notizie di file di log o simili... e già che guardi i due files controlla la cofigurazione  :Wink: 

----------

## berus

Ci provo  :Smile: 

La cosa che non capisco però è che se "killo" tutto e provo qualche rc-update il warning compare lo stesso. Devo riavviare la macchina secondo te?

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> La cosa che non capisco però è che se "killo" tutto 

 

Non killare ma usa /etc/init/xxx stop

Per il resto... non escluderei che si tratta di un problema dennlo script di init, ma sarebbe strano che non ci siano informazioni a riguardo su bugzilla (tu hai cercato su bugzilla, vero?)

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma tu che verione hai di courier-imap? è possibile che quell'authdaemond sia un'eredità di uan vecchia versione 3.0?

io uso sui miei server courier-imap 4, ed effettivamente authdaemond è sparito ed è stato sostituito da courier-authlib, e questo l'ho potuto verificare su tre macchine.

prova a controllare se /etc/init.d/authdaemond appartiene a qualche pacchetto

----------

## berus

Ciao,

di bug ce ne sono molti ma non ho trovato nulla sui miei problemi.. si parla di emerge che falliscono e cose simili. Ho guardato velocemente adesso ricontrollo. 

Il fatto è che spero che risolva anche l'altro problema.. Ma su quale pacchetto mi concentro?

```
*  net-mail/courier-imap

      Latest version available: 4.0.1

      Latest version installed: 4.0.1

      Size of downloaded files: 2,961 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.courier-mta.org/

      Description: An IMAP daemon designed specifically for maildirs

      License:     GPL-2
```

```
*  net-libs/courier-authlib

      Latest version available: 0.55

      Latest version installed: 0.55

      Size of downloaded files: 1,925 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.courier-mta.org/

      Description: courier authentication library

      License:     GPL-2
```

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/courier-imap/files/authdaemond-3.0.4

-r1,v 1.3 2004/08/22 23:52:08 robbat2 Exp $

depend() {

        need net

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -e /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc ] ; then

                eerror "You need an /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc file to run a

uthdaemon"

                return 1

        fi

}

setauth() {

        source /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

        AUTHLIB="/usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib"

        source /etc/courier-imap/authdaemond.conf

        [ -z "$version" ] && version="${AUTHDAEMOND}"

        pidfile="/var/run/authdaemon.pid"

        logger="/usr/lib/courier-imap/courierlogger"

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        setauth

        

        ebegin "Starting ${AUTHDAEMOND}"

        start-stop-daemon --quiet --start --pidfile "$pidfile" --exec \

                /usr/bin/env -- - $logger -pid="$pidfile" -start "${AUTHLIB}/${A

UTHDAEMOND}" 

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        setauth

        

        ebegin "Stopping ${AUTHDAEMOND}"

        start-stop-daemon --quiet --stop \

                --pidfile "$pidfile"

        eend $?

}

```

----------

## berus

Quando sono al lavoro non riesco mai a finire una ricerca con calma.. TROVATO!!!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89036

Peccato che dica che non ci siano ripercussioni sul sistema..

Ho aggiornato la macchina via ssh e funziona.  :Very Happy: 

----------

